#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Омлет

## Буль

Хотите, я расскажу, как я делаю омлет?

----------

Лери (12.12.2012), Нико (11.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

Бао, хочу, только не люблю жёсткие омлеты. )))))

----------


## Буль

> Бао, хочу, только не люблю жёсткие омлеты. )))))


Жёсткий омлет = испорченный омлет. Для повара нет слова страшнее, чем "отказ". А это именно он и есть: отказ клиента.  :Confused:

----------


## Нико

> Жёсткий омлет = испорченный омлет. Для повара нет слова страшнее, чем "отказ". А это именно он и есть: отказ клиента.


Ну так расскажите ж.

----------


## Буль

> Ну так расскажите ж.


Сразу, как только я буду делать омлет!  :Wink: 

_--  Мне  хотелось  бы  поглядеть  на  заход  солнца...   Пожалуйста, сделайте милость, повелите солнцу закатиться...
-- Если я прикажу  какому-нибудь генералу порхать бабочкой  с цветка на  цветок,  или  сочинить  трагедию,  или  обернуться  морской чайкой и генерал не выполнит приказа, кто будет в этом виноват - он или я?
-- Вы, ваше величество, -- ни минуты не колеблясь, ответил  Маленький принц.
--  Совершенно  верно,  --  подтвердил  король.  --  С  каждого  надо спрашивать  то,  что  он  может  дать._

----------


## Нико

> Сразу, как только я буду делать омлет! 
> 
> _--  Мне  хотелось  бы  поглядеть  на  заход  солнца...   Пожалуйста, сделайте милость, повелите солнцу закатиться...
> -- Если я прикажу  какому-нибудь генералу порхать бабочкой  с цветка на  цветок,  или  сочинить  трагедию,  или  обернуться  морской чайкой и генерал не выполнит приказа, кто будет в этом виноват - он или я?
> -- Вы, ваше величество, -- ни минуты не колеблясь, ответил  Маленький принц.
> --  Совершенно  верно,  --  подтвердил  король.  --  С  каждого  надо спрашивать  то,  что  он  может  дать._


А Вы его с молоком делаете? Если в духовке, то у меня её нету. ((((

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Бао, давайте, откройте кулинарный раздел  :Smilie: .
Я тоже люблю готовить, едим каждый день.. Раздел будет востребован!!  :Smilie: 
только вегетарианские холивары в нем нужно запретить и пресекать на корню. надоели. 
Спасибо Вам за рецепт гречки. Я сделала,было очень вкусно! 
Впереди новый год - интересно на праздничный стол поставить что-нибудь "эдакое"  :Smilie: 

Кстати: чем омлет отличается от яичницы-болтуньи?

----------

Буль (11.12.2012), Джигме (14.12.2012), Топпер- (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Спасибо Вам за рецепт гречки. Я сделала,было очень вкусно!


Благодарю!  :Wink:   :Kiss: 




> Впереди новый год - интересно на праздничный стол поставить что-нибудь "эдакое"


Я бы рекомендовал ланспик. Его незаслуженно забыли, а во время праздничных чревоугодий он вполне востребован.




> Кстати: чем омлет отличается от яичницы-болтуньи?


Омлет, как правило, с начинкой.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (11.12.2012), Топпер- (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

Итак, омлет с грудинкой и томатом.

Берём грудинку



Обжариваем



Чуть-чуть припускаем половинку помидорки. Мы всегда ошкуриваем помидорки, об этом я даже не упоминаю.



Нарезаем остывшую грудинку.



Всё это смешиваем с зеленью. Только перчим, не солим, ибо грудинка и так солёная.
Скоро уже будут яйца, не переживайте.



Берём довольно много сливочного масла, именно сливочного, т.к. всё дело в запахе. Сковорода должна быть на минимальном огне, лишь бы масло топилось.



Уже ставим в микроволновку греться тарелку для подачи. Мы никогда не подаём на холодной тарелке, об этом я тоже не упоминаю.

Масло должно "поджариться", т.е. немного потемнеть. На фото это не очень хорошо видно. Но не ПОДГОРЕТЬ!!! Если подгорело -- лучше всё слить и сделать заново.



Пока греется масло, бьём два яйца, и разбиваем их вилкой. Особенно стараться не нужно, требуется просто перемешать белки с желтками.



Выливаем яйца на сковороду на подобие блина. Старайтесь, чтобы масло не затекло сверху. Для этого нужно качнуть сковороду в сторону выливания. Это трудно заснять, кто делал блины -- тот запросто поймёт.



Трём сыр.

----------

Лери (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

Теперь всё делаем быстро, за одну минуту.

ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО!!! На этом яичном "блине" должен остаться хороший жидкий слой! Не упустите! Я это сфотографировал, но, боюсь, его плохо видно.



Кладём половину сыра



Сразу кладём начинку. Примерно на этой фазе снимаем сковороду с огня.



Сверху -- вторую половину сыра



Закрываем омлет.



Сливаем лишнее масло



Переворачиваем омлет на тарелку. Снять этот процесс я не смог, т.к. там нужны обе руки. Делаем так: держим сковороду за ручку, накрываем её тарелкой, как крышкой, переворачивам, и сразу убираем сковороду  :Wink:  



На свободную половину подают картофель фри, тосты, жареные овощи и т.д. Я был не очень голоден, поэтому вообще не стал это сервировать. Блюдо нужно подавать быстро, пока не остыла тарелка.

Так это должно выглядеть при подаче.



Приятного аппетита!

----------

Aion (11.12.2012), Sadhak (11.12.2012), SlavaR (11.12.2012), Джигме (14.12.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.12.2012), Дхармананда (11.12.2012), Кузьмич (13.12.2012), Лери (12.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (11.12.2012), Содпа Т (11.12.2012), Топпер- (12.12.2012), Чиффа (13.12.2012), Эделизи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

Бао,простите за оффтоп,но читая и рассматривая ваши посты я не смог сдержать улыбки .. :Kiss: Возможно у вас особенные рецепты приготовления украинского борща и тыквенной каши. Поделитесь если не секрет.

----------

Кунсанг (11.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

Слушайте, Бао, слюнки потекли. А что вместо грудинки предложите? Тут нету. (((((((

----------


## Кунсанг

> Слушайте, Бао, слюнки потекли. А что вместо грудинки предложите? Тут нету. (((((((


http://www.gastronom.ru/recipe/group/1575/omlety

----------


## Аньезка

Бао, пожалуйста, побольше вегетарианских рецептов!
И что-нибудь сладенькое...
А Вы умеете делать чизкейк?

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю что отпишет топикстартер,но мне видятся вместо грудинки шампиньоны(и побольше).Оливки чёрные.


Фу, этого тут навалом. Удивили )))). Невкусно.

----------


## Содпа Т

> ...Удивили ))))...


Согласен  :Smilie: 
Зонтики,польские(хороши тушенные с морковью,приправа - соль и пажитник) - варёные хороши с яйцом.На закуску хороши сОленые грузди,или Черемша в сметане с редиской красной  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен 
> Зонтики,польские(хороши тушенные с морковью,приправа - соль и пажитник) - варёные хороши с яйцом.На закуску хороши сОленые грузди,или Черемша в сметане с редиской красной


Ещё побольше расскажите про грузди и черемшу. А ещё лучше -- пришлите их сюда. ))))

----------


## Содпа Т

> Ещё побольше расскажите про грузди...


Черный груздь

----------


## Буль

> Слушайте, Бао, слюнки потекли. А что вместо грудинки предложите? Тут нету. (((((((


Грудинка совершенно не обязательна. Можно сделать то же самое, но без грудинки. Только тогда надо было бы посолить яйца. Ну, и я бы добавил буквально маленькую щепоть сахарного песка к помидорам, чтобы сбить их резко-кислый вкус.

Вообще, здесь начинка может быть любой, даже детям с кашей можно подавать.

----------

Нико (11.12.2012), Эделизи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао,простите за оффтоп,но читая и рассматривая ваши посты я не смог сдержать улыбки ..


Благодарю!  :Wink: 




> Возможно у вас особенные рецепты приготовления украинского борща и тыквенной каши. Поделитесь если не секрет.


У меня нет ни секретов, ни особенных рецептов. Конечно, когда буду делать -- сфотографирую для Вашего удовольствия  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (14.12.2012), Нико (12.12.2012), Содпа Т (11.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, пожалуйста, побольше вегетарианских рецептов!


Что-то конкретное хотите?




> И что-нибудь сладенькое...


Вот как раз в этом я не особенно силён, не кондитер я. И сладкое не люблю  :Frown:  Простите меня?  :Wink: 




> А Вы умеете делать чизкейк?


Любой нормальный повар умеет делать чизкейк.  :Wink:

----------

Нико (11.12.2012), Эделизи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Не знаю что отпишет топикстартер,но мне видятся вместо грудинки шампиньоны(и побольше).


Лучше вешенки. Припущенные в сливках. И потереть чуть миндаля  :Wink:  В этом разе помидорки не нужны. Лучше каперсы. И 7-10 горошин зелёного гороха  :Wink:

----------

Эделизи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

Простите за оффтоп,кстати для "сладкоежек",сладкое - вредно,а сахар - пуще всего,лучше "охотку сбивать" молоком с мёдом(до тридцати пяти лет,молоко - на здоровье).Маковые зерна,буковые(предварительно прожаренные)орехи - все с медом.Соки фруктовые(не из магАзина),кстати после похмелья лучше выпить литр апельсинового чем водочки или чего хужей - пиво :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (16.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Лучше вешенки. Припущенные в сливках. И потереть чуть миндаля  В этом разе помидорки не нужны. Лучше каперсы. И 7-10 горошин зелёного гороха


Это всё деликатессимус. Главное, чтобы яйца были недожаренные.

----------

Буль (12.12.2012), Кузьмич (16.12.2012), Эделизи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Простите за оффтоп,кстати для "сладкоежек",сладкое - вредно,лучше "охотку" сбивать молоком с мёдом или свежевыжатым малиновым соком


Декабрь месяц. Актуально, чо  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Содпа Т

> Лучше вешенки. Припущенные в сливках. И потереть чуть миндаля  В этом разе помидорки не нужны. Лучше каперсы. И 7-10 горошин зелёного гороха


Сдаюсь... :EEK!:

----------

Буль (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Это всё деликатессимус. Главное, чтобы яйца были недожаренные.


Да. Это действительно важно. Люди "любят" загубить яйца чрезмерной готовкой. Особенно мужчины.  :Frown:

----------

Нико (12.12.2012), Содпа Т (12.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Надо же, всю жизнь думал, что омлет - это яйца с молоком без всякой начинки.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (12.12.2012), Кузьмич (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Надо же, всю жизнь думал, что омлет - это яйца с молоком без всякой начинки.


Отнюдь нет. Я тоже смотрела в одном старом фильме, как взбиваются яйца с молоком и помещаются в духовку. Но нынешние омлеты так не готовят.

----------


## Буль

> Надо же, всю жизнь думал, что омлет - это яйца с молоком без всякой начинки.


Это, скорее всего, чудо-изобретение советского пищепрома  :Wink:

----------

Нико (12.12.2012), Топпер- (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Отнюдь нет. Я тоже смотрела в одном старом фильме, как взбиваются яйца с молоком и помещаются в духовку. Но нынешние омлеты так не готовят.


Это уже больше на фриттату похоже.

----------


## Нико

> Это уже больше на фриттату похоже.


Она самая )))).

----------


## Буль

> Она самая )))).


Не знаю, мне так не очень нравится. Я вообще не люблю передержанный белок, и желток люблю жидким. Я часто вижу, как люди портят даже обыкновенные варёные яйца: белок делают резиновым, а желток, бывает, вообще доводят до синего цвета. Как потом это можно есть?

_А ещё недавно была "чёрная комедия": встретил в магазине знакомых, они попросили выбрать хорошее мясо. Я выбрал им для стейка рибай мраморное мясо травяного откорма. 1500 руб./кг. Хотел им рассказать как правильно его приготовить, но глава семьи перебил, сказал что сам всё прекрасно знает. Потом выяснилось, что они жарили один стейк 10 минут, и он им не понравился, т.к. "мясо оказалось жёстким". Остальное мясо они просто... отварили_

----------

Нико (12.12.2012), Содпа Т (12.12.2012), Эделизи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Надо же, всю жизнь думал, что омлет - это яйца с молоком без всякой начинки.


А я до сир пор так думаю (про безначинки)  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%...BB%D0%B5%D1%82

----------

Топпер- (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А я до сир пор так думаю (про безначинки)  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%...BB%D0%B5%D1%82


Мне особенно понравилась идея про омлет с дарами моря. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, мне так не очень нравится. Я вообще не люблю передержанный белок, и желток люблю жидким. Я часто вижу, как люди портят даже обыкновенные варёные яйца: белок делают резиновым, а желток, бывает, вообще доводят до синего цвета. Как потом это можно есть?
> 
> _А ещё недавно была "чёрная комедия": встретил в магазине знакомых, они попросили выбрать хорошее мясо. Я выбрал им для стейка рибай мраморное мясо травяного откорма. 1500 руб./кг. Хотел им рассказать как правильно его приготовить, но глава семьи перебил, сказал что сам всё прекрасно знает. Потом выяснилось, что они жарили один стейк 10 минут, и он им не понравился, т.к. "мясо оказалось жёстким". Остальное мясо они просто... отварили_


Ничего себе стоимость!

----------


## Чиффа

> Бао, пожалуйста, побольше вегетарианских рецептов!
> И что-нибудь сладенькое...
> А Вы умеете делать чизкейк?


Да, кстати - о чизкейках! Бао, расскажите, плз! Я умею делать чизкейк, (то есть я думаю, что умею) но не уверена, что это он самый и есть)))

----------

Аньезка (13.12.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

> Надо же, всю жизнь думал, что омлет - это яйца с молоком без всякой начинки.


Поддерживаю. Сама готовлю на водяной бане с поджаренным луком. 
Мелко режу лук и слегка пассерую его в сливочном масле. Тем временем ставлю на огонь широкую и низенькую кастрюльку с водой и жду, когда вода закипит. В глубокую пиалу разбиваю яйцо и наливаю примерно четверть стакана жирного молока, солю, добавляю лук со сковородки и размешиваю вилкой (без фанатизма). В кипящую воду ставлю пиалу. Задача - следить, чтобы к стенкам пиалы ничего не приставало, поэтому смесь нужно постоянно помешивать))). Минут через 10 все загустевает и можно кушать омлет.

----------

Кузьмич (16.12.2012), Нико (13.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

Это же получается своеобразное суфле?

----------


## Чиффа

Да, примерно так. Это - довольно эгоистичный способ позавтракать, потому что получается одна порция. Семья предпочитает яичницу с салом (а я сало не ем).

----------

Нико (14.12.2012)

----------


## Джигме

Бао дайте лучше больше рецептов из индейки и курицы, или со свинины. А вегетарианское не надо, у веганов и так свой раздел есть.

----------

Кунсанг (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Бао дайте лучше больше рецептов из индейки и курицы, или со свинины. А вегетарианское не надо, у веганов и так свой раздел есть.


Так понятно уже, что яичница с беконом. Это супер, если хорошо приготовлена.

----------


## Аньезка

> Бао дайте лучше больше рецептов из индейки и курицы, или со свинины. А вегетарианское не надо, у веганов и так свой раздел есть.


Да причем тут раздел, если мне интересны ведж. рецепты именно в исполнении Бао?
А просто вегетарианские рецепты я и в гугле поискать могу.

----------


## Акулина

Могу предложить такой  рецепт омлет.
Сырный омлет с помидорами

Лето - пора овощей. Люблю помидоры. Предложу интересный рецепт завтрака - сырный омлет с помидорами. Просто и вкусно :Smilie: 
Продукты 
Помидоры свежие - 1-2 шт.
Яйца - 3 шт.
Сыр твердый - 50 г
Молоко - 3-4 ст. ложки
Масло  растительное (сливочное) - 2-3 ст. ложки
Соль - по вкусу
Перец - по вкусу
Зелень - по вкусу

Продукты для рецепта перед вами.
Помидоры помыть, нарезать тонкими кружочками.
Твердый сыр натереть на крупной терке.
В миску вбить яйца. Посолить, поперчить.
Взбить яйца венчиком. Добавить сыр и молоко.
Все хорошо взбить.
Разогреть сковороду. Налить растительное масло (или растопить сливочное). В горячее масло выложить помидоры. Обжарить с двух сторон на среднем огне по одной минуте.
Залить помидоры яичной смесью. Накрыть крышкой.
Убавить огонь до минимального. Печь омлет под крышкой, до готовности, 3-4 минуты.
Сырный омлет с помидорами готов. Подавать со свежей зеленью.
Приятного аппетита!

----------

Кузьмич (13.02.2020), Михаил_ (06.11.2018)

----------


## Дима Н.

Привет всем! Счастья вам и здоровья!
Похоже, это мой "оффтоп", но замечу "оффтоп" не выходит за рамки форума. Итак,
Проголосовал за третий вариант, но себя к вегетарианцам не отношу. А посыл такой: Я стараюсь (т.е. отказался, но иногда мир преподносит сюрпризы) не употреблять в пищу еду, которая причиняет вред видимым живым существам явно или косвенно, либо противозаконно (каково есть банан, украденный с ларька?). Но если в лесу мне нечего будет есть, а увижу труп животного, то скорее всего приготовлю мясо трупа на костре (вопрос жизни и смерти), главное - вред не причинен. 
Так вот: яйца животных (не только птицы несут яйца), а в частности кур, как я это вижу, добываются людьми против их воли (куры содержатся  в заключении, а после куры умерщвляются), а значит эта деятельность причиняет им вред (вспомнился "Побег из курятника"). Ну пусть бы в животном мире, не выходя за эти пределы, это происходило естественным образом. Но мы ведь люди.
Думаю, для последователя Будды приготовление омлета - такое себе занятие. 
Можно не подать бедняку копейку, а можно отказаться от омлета. Такие дела. Что скажете? Поправьте, если не прав.
(представляю себе Ананду, ученика Будды, который готовит омлет... )  
Спасибо!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так вот: яйца животных (не только птицы несут яйца), а в частности кур, как я это вижу, добываются людьми против их воли (куры содержатся  в заключении, а после куры умерщвляются), а значит эта деятельность причиняет им вред (вспомнился "Побег из курятника"). Ну пусть бы в животном мире, не выходя за эти пределы, это происходило естественным образом. Но мы ведь люди.
> Думаю, для последователя Будды приготовление омлета - такое себе занятие. 
> Можно не подать бедняку копейку, а можно отказаться от омлета. Такие дела. Что скажете? Поправьте, если не прав.
> (представляю себе Ананду, ученика Будды, который готовит омлет... )  
> Спасибо!


Откуда вы знаете, есть ли у курицы воля и на что она направлена, вы же не курица. Курица несёт яйца всё время, вне зависимости от того, оплодотворены ли они, или нет, и когда эти яйца забирают, это не приносит курице никакого вреда и страданий.
То, что куры содержатся в заключении само по себе также не причиняет страданий, а наоборот, гарантирует им безопасную и сытую жизнь. В лесу любая курица может выжить только до первой лисицы или хорька, а дома живут себе спокойно до 3-5 лет.
Убийство куриц — это жестоко, поэтому можно отказаться от употребления курятины.
Условия содержания куриц на птицефабриках тоже жестокие, поэтому можно отказаться от употребления промышленных яиц.
Наконец, если придерживаться «талмудического» буддизма, то употребление оплодотворённого яйца это вроде как убийство цыплёнка.
Но это частные случаи, а в употреблении яиц вообще никакого вреда для куриц нет.

----------


## Дима Н.

> Откуда вы знаете, есть ли у курицы воля и на что она направлена, вы же не курица. Курица несёт яйца всё время, вне зависимости от того, оплодотворены ли они, или нет, и когда эти яйца забирают, это не приносит курице никакого вреда и страданий.
> То, что куры содержатся в заключении само по себе также не причиняет страданий, а наоборот, гарантирует им безопасную и сытую жизнь. В лесу любая курица может выжить только до первой лисицы или хорька, а дома живут себе спокойно до 3-5 лет.
> Убийство куриц — это жестоко, поэтому можно отказаться от употребления курятины.
> Условия содержания куриц на птицефабриках тоже жестокие, поэтому можно отказаться от употребления промышленных яиц.
> Наконец, если придерживаться «талмудического» буддизма, то употребление оплодотворённого яйца это вроде как убийство цыплёнка.
> Но это частные случаи, а в употреблении яиц вообще никакого вреда для куриц нет.


Спасибо за содержательный ответ! Вы дали ценную информацию!

----------


## Anthony

> Привет всем! Счастья вам и здоровья!
> Похоже, это мой "оффтоп", но замечу "оффтоп" не выходит за рамки форума. Итак,
> Проголосовал за третий вариант, но себя к вегетарианцам не отношу. А посыл такой: Я стараюсь (т.е. отказался, но иногда мир преподносит сюрпризы) не употреблять в пищу еду, которая причиняет вред видимым живым существам явно или косвенно, либо противозаконно (каково есть банан, украденный с ларька?). Но если в лесу мне нечего будет есть, а увижу труп животного, то скорее всего приготовлю мясо трупа на костре (вопрос жизни и смерти), главное - вред не причинен. 
> Так вот: яйца животных (не только птицы несут яйца), а в частности кур, как я это вижу, добываются людьми против их воли (куры содержатся  в заключении, а после куры умерщвляются), а значит эта деятельность причиняет им вред (вспомнился "Побег из курятника"). Ну пусть бы в животном мире, не выходя за эти пределы, это происходило естественным образом. Но мы ведь люди.
> Думаю, для последователя Будды приготовление омлета - такое себе занятие. 
> Можно не подать бедняку копейку, а можно отказаться от омлета. Такие дела. Что скажете? Поправьте, если не прав.
> (представляю себе Ананду, ученика Будды, который готовит омлет... )  
> Спасибо!


Это плата которую курица дает человеку за сытую жизнь в тепле, и периодический пинок сапогом под зад.
Когда курица несет яйца, она думает чем будет кормить своих цыплят? Нет, не думает, "к житью, дак выживут". А чтобы выжили - их должен кормить человек, на свои деньги. Как видите, курицу не парят Ваши финансовые проблемы. Жизнь у ней такая - нестись. А мы, люди, эту жизнь регулируем в своих потребностях. В лесу бы она этим увлечением долго не прозанималась, так что... она закалена в этом плане, ничего противоестественного с ней не происходит. Но наоборот - люди ей оказывают неимоверную услугу и честь, одаривая своим вниманием. Но если у курицы есть осознанность, то она еще и заслугу копит окармливая буддиста. А финале - Чод

----------


## Акулина

Как испечь омлет в духовке.
Омлет "Вкус настоящего детства" (в духовке)

Омлет – это идеальный завтрак на все времена, а запеченный в духовке – еще полезней. Омлет приготовить сможет каждый, главное - знать несколько тонкостей, и у вас тоже получится высокий и сочный омлет, как в детском саду! Нужно, правда, проснуться раньше, чтобы порадовать своих близких вкусным и полезным завтраком.
Продукты 
(на 4 порции)
Яйцо – 6 шт.
Молоко – 300 мл
Соль – по вкусу
Масло сливочное – 20 г

Как приготовить омлет в духовке:

Смешиваем яйца, соль и молоко.
Выливаем в смазанную маслом форму и запекаем 30-40 минут при 180-190 градусах.
Омлет после духовки немного садится, но это не мешает оставаться ему высоким, пористым и вкусным!
Удачного приготовления и приятного аппетита!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2019)

----------


## Акулина

Вкусный завтрак - омлет.
Омлет "Вкус настоящего детства" (в духовке)

Омлет – это идеальный завтрак на все времена, а запеченный в духовке – еще полезней. Омлет приготовить сможет каждый, главное - знать несколько тонкостей, и у вас тоже получится высокий и сочный омлет, как в детском саду! Нужно, правда, проснуться раньше, чтобы порадовать своих близких вкусным и полезным завтраком.
Продукты 
(на 4 порции)
Яйцо – 6 шт.
Молоко – 300 мл
Соль – по вкусу
Масло сливочное – 20 г

Как приготовить омлет в духовке:

Смешиваем яйца, соль и молоко.
Выливаем в смазанную маслом форму и запекаем 30-40 минут при 180-190 градусах.
Омлет после духовки немного садится, но это не мешает оставаться ему высоким, пористым и вкусным!
Удачного приготовления и приятного аппетита!

----------


## Ануруддха

И ведь все вредное - яйца, соль и особенно молоко.  :Wink:

----------


## Алик

> И ведь все вредное - яйца, соль и особенно молоко.


Так и жить же вредно - от этого  вообще 100% смертность :Smilie: .

----------


## Кокотик

С нетерпением новых кулинарных сенсаций - рецептов приготовления картошки в мундире, заваривания доширака и подробной инструкции по открыванию банки с консервированным горошком.

----------

Alex (07.02.2020)

----------


## Кузьмич

> С нетерпением новых кулинарных сенсаций - рецептов приготовления картошки в мундире, заваривания доширака и подробной инструкции по открыванию банки с консервированным горошком.


Не понял, что же случилось с нетерпением.

----------


## Юй Кан

Насколько знаю, на этой планете ака в нашей родной сансаре всё живое питается живым.
Другое дело, что для буддиста есть (или должны быть) определённые условия или ограничения на поедание, к примеру, мяса, какое д.б. трижды чистым и т.д.
При этом, соблюдая разумную меру в питании, не следует, полагаю, делать трагедию из необходимости питаться тем, что тебе необходимо для выживания, но и веселиться или иронизировать по этому поводу -- не резон.

----------

Дима Н. (13.05.2020)

----------


## Кокотик

> Насколько знаю, на этой планете ака в нашей родной сансаре всё живое питается живым.


а) Не все. 
б) То, что "делают все" создает сансару. Так что "делают все" еще не повод это повторять.

----------


## Юй Кан

> а) Не все. 
> б) То, что "делают все" создает сансару. Так что "делают все" еще не повод это повторять.


1. Если есть питающиеся свободной энергией, то их пренебрежимо мало и ни одного буддиста среди них я не знам. Веганы же или вегетарианцы питаются, строго говоря, также живым. Сам Будда, к слову, не был вегетарианцем.
2. Сансару _в широком смысле (т.е. для всех сразу)_ не создал и не создаёт никто. Вообще. : ) Но индивидуальное пребывание в ней -- следствие т.н. трёх ядов, одним из которых является злоба (в частности -- по отношению к кому-то, питающемуся как-то иначе).

Приятных и правильных, допустим, пиндапатов и аппетитов, но развивать эту полемику не вижу смысла. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.02.2020)

----------


## Кокотик

> Приятных и правильных, допустим, пиндапатов и аппетитов, но развивать эту полемику не вижу смысла. : )


1. Растения (живые) питаются (обычно) неживым.
2. То, что обычно "делают все" является следствием тех самых трех ядов, и в свою очередь порождает новые кармические следствия. 

Что касается полемики, это же вы нотацию затеяли читать по поводу питания (если вы вдруг забыли). 

Пы сы 
Недоброжелательность штука такая - всякий видит ее в чужом глазу.

----------


## Юй Кан

Уговорили. : )) 
Не бу рассказывать, что чем выше уровень сознания живого (а всё сущее -- сознательно!), тем более это живое вынуждено питаться менее сознательным живым. Иначе оно просто не выживет. Не стану вспоминать про живые (растущие) минералы-кристаллы, про растения, питающиеся, к примеру, насекомыми, про то, наконец, что и вода -- тоже живая. (Не зря, к слову, она безмерно восхваляется и ставится в пример в Даодэцзине...)
Вот и не рассказал, без полемики. На благо ВЧС, МЧС и ваще. : )

Тем же, для кого такие или какие другие кон-нотации (ака прагм. информация) неприемлемы, но кто способен видеть недоброжелательность в собственном глазу -- безвозмездный вирт. подарок: противогневный антидот.

----------


## Кокотик

Юй Кан, у вас все с головой хорошо? А то по вашим сообщениям не скажешь, что да.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, у вас все с головой хорошо? А то по вашим сообщениям не скажешь, что да.


Понятно. Значит, подарок не помог...
И вообще: это -- полное фу, в здравом уме такие вопросы задавать, да ещё в будд. форуме.
Забанют же...

----------


## Кузьмич

Все написано очень верно, вроде. Но "Побег из курятника" выдает Вас с головой, как инфантильного человека.
Если Вы равняете себя с яйцом - вы и есть яйцо. Разбить и пожарить.

----------


## Кокотик

> Понятно. Значит, подарок не помог...
> И вообще: это -- полное фу, в здравом уме такие вопросы задавать, да ещё в будд. форуме.
> Забанют же...


Юй Кан, вот как решите стать уважаемым учителем, для этого станете монахом, построите свой монастырь со своими правилами и монашками, тогда я, возможно, и приеду вас послушать. А пока что учитель у меня уже есть. Так что извините великодушно, но пока что за ваше хамство я вас отправляю в игнор. Остальное - на усмотрение модераторов форума.

----------


## Юй Кан

Логично. Если из оппонента не выходит буквальный и/или фигуральный омлет, самый плодотворный буддийский способ прекратить своё возмущение им -- это объявить его хамом и поплотнее заткнуть себе уши и зажмурить глаза: пущай теперь сам страдает в глубочайшем игноре. : ) А то ведь реально забанют же...
Мои поздравления всем достойным -- с Днём в себя влюблённых! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

По теме:

----------


## Кузьмич

> По теме:


Это неправильно - так зависеть от утконоса.

PS Хотя, вареный клюв возможно неплох

----------

